# Question: how are the points calculated?



## simontiger (Oct 13, 2021)

I have been competing in the weekly forum competition, and I saw a point system. Because I'm into this sort of thing, I am now curious how the points are calculated, and what the difference is between them and the "kinch score" which is also present.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Here is the thread that explains it:









Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules


Here are the rules for determining the overall point scores for the Weekly Competitions here on Speedsolving.com, as given to me by Mats Bergsten, who does the weekly scoring: (edit: new events added from Jan 2020) In each event you get: a. Competition points: one point for each competitor you...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 15, 2021)

Its tough to cross 1000 points in weekly comps. I have done it only once. anyway Simon, good luck scoring lots of points on SS comps.


----------

